
The Adam and Eve Story CIA declassified - lihaciudaniel
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-rdp79b00752a000300070001-8
======
samizdis
Can anyone point to a rational discussion of this online? My few (admittedly
cursory) searches have returned only results written by credulous tin-foil-hat
conspiracy-mongers.

